# JM reels, Twin- or Singledrag ?



## Hjorth (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi to all you popper and jigging freaks 

I am consirering to buy a couple of Jiggingmaster reels, PE 4 & 6, but I am not sure were to buy them.
My problem is that I have read about the reels being pulled back on the US market last summer, because of an law suit from accurate.
As I understand it, the JM reels on the US market now are build with a single drag system. 

My question is have does the single drag work ? 
Do you have a lot of problems with the single drag reels?
Is the reel not the same anymore without the twin drag ?
Would you purchase your reels with single og twin drag, if you had a choice ?

I want to use the reel for blue fin tuna...

Looking forward to your answers and to gather some experience from you 

Kind regards from Denmark


----------



## Hjorth (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorry about the spelling errors, in "considering" and "where" at the top of the thread.
I can not seem to find a way to edit...


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

JM reels come with duel drag system.
Accurate warn not to sell duel drag PE reels in the US as Accurate have patent of duel drag system in the US. Same goes to Studio Ocean Mark's Blue Heaven reels which has duel drag system. 
We are testing single drag PE reels and we didn't experience with any issue with single drag though duel drag appeal to fishermen more.
The issue is only within the US.


----------



## Hjorth (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for your answer Kil.
I know it is only in the US, but I am considering to buy it from the US, since it is not available in Europe.

My worry is how well the single drag works, I would like to hear some fishermens experience with it ?
Do I understand you correct, when I read that you have not had any trouble with the single drag reels from JM ? Have you used them in cape cod or PEI ?
Are you still testing them or is the testing done ?

Kind regards


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Hjorth said:


> Thanks for your answer Kil.
> I know it is only in the US, but I am considering to buy it from the US, since it is not available in Europe.
> 
> My worry is how well the single drag works, I would like to hear some fishermens experience with it ?
> ...


 we don't have any problem to sell duel drag PE reels to overseas.
Contact [email protected]

I tested PE6 single drag in 16 days trip on the Excel for tuna in 100 - 180 lbs range and deep drop to 900 ft for tile and wreckfish without any failure.
I am going to test the reel for bluefin in Cape Cod soon.


----------



## Hjorth (Jun 5, 2011)

I`ve send you an E-mail, Kil


----------

